# Building now, wood GOOGLE locomotive



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

This is a simple, straight forward build. Our son is a Microsoft engineer, and Real Estate broker, and so I am building this for him. 

On 11-5-2013 Google honored Raymond Loewy's 120th birthday with a rendering of what Google thought he would have designed had they asked him to do such. Mr. Loewy was a world leader in design, Google him if you wish to learn more. 

Note the wheels of the locomotive coupled to the tail spell "GOOGLE".

It is 30" long. I will paint it to appear to have track dirt on it. It will have a working light, THANKS TO HARBOR FREIGHT, hehehe. A rod all the way to the back will be the switch. The tail section is wrong, so soon will change it. 

Our plane trip today was delayed one day, so here ya go. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here I turned the front wheel on my wood lathe. 

I didn't drill with a hand drill, used my 17" floor drill press, I just cleaned up a tad after with the electric drill. It is a 4" hole, what I use to install can lights. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Heckuva build, Dale! Can't wait for the finished piece. It's gonna be something to behold.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice. Does he work for Microsoft, or is he a certified Microsoft Engineer? If it is the former, you may want to build him a Bing locomotive as Google is a competitor.


http://www.bing.com/


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

You already know I love this build to bits.
It's Way Kool!

That new fandangle lathe thingy looks a bit good.
Might have to get me one of those!

Rep.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Yep Trevor, I tooooooo fell in love with the rendering the minute I saw in on 11-05-13.

I have talked to Google, and they want pictures of it as it progresses, and is finished. They were very surprised someone would make a model of it. 

Below is my next model build. Raymond Loewy's 'S1' locomotive. Built in 1939, scrapped in 1949, SAD. Longest engine ever built, 80 feet plus long without tender car. Mine will be 40" long. 

The original was the only one built, it was 10'-7" wide, a HUGE 16'- 6" tall. 

I'm not a train person, but these two really caught my eye.

Dale in Indy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Raymond Lowey's designs*

Only a few of us "old guys" know who he was and what he designed:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...aker+design&hspart=visicom&hsimp=yhs-lavasoft

It's so cool you are making those models and doing such a fine job as well! Go Dale! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Thank You for posting the link. 

Yep he was a REAL DESIGNER. I see the Google train is pictured there tooooooooo.

Dale in Indy, soon to be 77, THANK THE LORD I AM IN GREAT HEALTH. I do have FURNITURE'S DISEASE, You know, when your chest falls down into your drawers, hehehe. 

P.S. Each day I can't wait to get going in my shop, it's set up for metal and wood, so ENJOYING.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Woodenthings, Although I'm old enough to have driven many of his Studebaker designs, I didn't know who he was until your post. Man, he was a great and prolific designer. The Avanti was (still is) my dream car.
Thanks so much for the post. Many good memories.

And Dale, that's going to be one sweet engine.




woodnthings said:


> Only a few of us "old guys" know who he was and what he designed:
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...aker+design&hspart=visicom&hsimp=yhs-lavasoft
> 
> It's so cool you are making those models and doing such a fine job as well! Go Dale! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, he was a super duper designer. There is a ton of cool info to see/read when you Google his name, or S1 locomotive. 

I am searching for measurements regarding the under carriage, I am hoping to make the driver wheels work together, will probably make them and the frame out of aluminum. Body will be mostly wood, and aluminum.

Dale in Indy

P.S. There are so many of his designs that OTHERS could make as models, so go get em you all.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Smith Brother said:


> Dale in Indy, soon to be 77, THANK THE LORD I AM IN GREAT HEALTH. I do have FURNITURE'S DISEASE, You know, when your chest falls down into your drawers, hehehe.


And here I thought I was the only one who knew about that disease!

Beautiful work on the loco SB.

I'll be watching for the next one for sure.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very good model build, done well. A simple Google search will be very informative about Raymond Lowery. His accomplishments were many besides vehicles, from Coke bottle shapes to packaging...see Wiki.

















.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I too will be watching this build. looking good so far and thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Yay, Dale! You got it figured out! Now you can freely share you work with the forum. I was becoming concerned about getting "in trouble" by posting threads for other people. I hoped you'd get the picture posting part figured out.

That said, I'm glued to this build. You know I've been a fan of your work for some time now. You're always tackling builds with sleek, smooth curves and unusual shapes. You know, the kinds of builds that would leave many of us (myself included) absolutely lost for where to even start. And your paint jobs always come out so incredibly smooth and sexy.

Yeah, I and the rest of the forum are going to LOVE the new, picture-posting you. You've got so much to offer and your projects are so unique, retro-future and interesting. Keep on postin', my friend. And thank you.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here are the latest build pictures of my 30" build.

1st. pic. is one of the side panels, note pencil line near bottom of aspen, that is my shaping line for the convex piece. Just starting the hand shaping. 

2nd. shows left side in place.

3rd. compares to photo that I am using for this build, no plans, or kit build, all from scratch. 

4th wheels roughed out, now to the lathe to add detail. Wheels are approx. 3-1/2" wide X 4-1/2" tall. Back wheel is 5" tall. 

As stated at the start of this thread, this is a simple straight forward build, but fun.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. That looks like a tricky shape to achieve. But you've for everything under control; nice, smooth curves. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

The convex is approx. 3/8" tall. I love hand shaping, just keep moving the file/sanding blocks in ALL directions. 

Dale in Indy, where it is really snowing, may get up to 10" tonight, but we will survive. 

P. S. Shop is heated, so fun is ahead,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Loving this build so far. Keep em coming. Can't wait to see what you have in store for us next.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

More Please!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Too cool. 

That's one of very few of the Google logos that has really impressed me. Whoever did it really captured the style of that era quite well.

EDIT: Your son should put it on his desk at Microsoft... I'm sure that will win him a lot of friends.:laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Bride of 54 years had REVERSE LEFT SHOULDER REPLACEMENT today. She is one tough lady, the joy of my life.

I have completed more on the locomotive, will post tomorrow, but bride comes first. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> Woodenthings, Although I'm old enough to have driven many of his Studebaker designs, I didn't know who he was until your post. Man, he was a great and prolific designer. The Avanti was (still is) my dream car.
> Thanks so much for the post. Many good memories.
> 
> And Dale, that's going to be one sweet engine.


 Gene, go to AACA forums, scroll down to "Our cars and restorations", you will find at least three threads from guys working on Avantis. Enjoy.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Smith Brother said:


> Bride of 54 years had REVERSE LEFT SHOULDER REPLACEMENT today. She is one tough lady, the joy of my life.
> 
> I have completed more on the locomotive, will post tomorrow, but bride comes first.
> 
> Dale in Indy


Needing to have body parts replaced never sounds like a good thing. I hope your wife is doing well after her surgery and recovers swiftly. Did this have anything to do with the back pains she has/was having?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Not much movement the past week, bride just came home from REVERSE SHOULDER REPLACEMENT. She is fine, glad to have it over with.

1st. pic shows shaping of tail upright section.

2nd. more of rough building of tail.

3rd. notice I thinned up the horizontal bottom tail piece. I am not happy with the bottom of the tail, so will make new bottom piece approx. 1-1/2" longer, but keep it thin. 

Then work on long mid side trim piece, the little curved piece of the rear 'G', and detail the wheels. Will also cut and shape the 'E' portion of the letter. 

I will use a modified HARBOR FREIGHT free flashlite, with long rod going thru the locomotive and out the tail to turn on and off. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

looking great Dale.
Glad to hear all went well with your good lady!
Please give her all our best for a speedy recovery! 

Rep.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Keep it coming Dale. Still loving this build.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very good news about your wife. :thumbsup: A good woman is hard to find these days and keeping one healthy and happy should always be priority number one.

The engine is coming along really nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Loving this build!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

As stated B4, this is a low skill build, I would give it a 2-3, mostly getting proportions right, and lots of busy work. 

This locomotive is 30" long, 7-1/2" tall, and 5-1/2" wide. 

Here is the new tail piece in rough form, and side trim. Will make back 'G' curl, and 'E' tabs today also. Side trim is house trim piece modified. Next is shaping wheels and lots of sanding/priming/painting. FUN BUILD, mostly because it is a GREAT RENDERING OF A LOCOMOTIVE.

Two weeks ago I couldn't spell NURSE, now I are one. 

Taking care of Bride after shoulder replacement. 

I sneak in so model building time as I help her. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Its coming along really nice. :thumbsup:

Give the wife all the time she needs. We aren't going anywhere and will be here watching for this build to continue once the wife has recovered.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Well, today I finished building all the pieces, I tried to load the pic's, but keep getting an ERROR message. So son a computer engineer is stopping by tomorrow to BAIL me out. 

Now it's time to PREP for paint. My good friend at DuPont is going to paint it for me in their training paint booth. Brad is the manager and also a model builder, and likes helping me out with my paint issues, he has taught me a lot toooooooo! 

LUCKY ME,,,,,,

Hope to post pic's TOMORROW.

Bride is doing much better, TWO WEEKS AGO I COULDN'T EVEN SPELL NURSE, NOW I ARE ONE.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Be a good nurse, Dale. The engine can wait.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's looking great Dale, but I have to ask about that rear wheel. Why does that one look different from the rest? It almost looks like the wood is punky or something. Are they going to be painted so it doesn't matter about the knots? Not criticizing, just asking. :yes:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Kembo, the artist's drawing shows the REAR wheel as a GIANT DRAG SLICK, more pronounced than the two center ones. The rear is 5-1/2" tall, centers are 4-1/2". 

The new pic's I hope to post today will define this more. Regarding the knot in the rear wheel, it will be covered with Bondo, and painted like the drawing. The two center wheels will also appear as in the drawing, they have a lower profile tire. 

This is a gift to our son, and he made it clear he wanted it JUST LIKE THE RENDERING. 

I agree with him.

Dale in Indy 

P.S. You all can comment at any time, I CAN NOT BE OFFENDED. Let your feeling rip.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

1st.pic. is tapered socket wood chuck I made, saved $300.00 in NOT buying an adjustable chuck.

2nd. shows one of the center wheel slugs, tapped in place, and some turning finished. 

3rd. is rear wheel, made to look like a giant drag slick. 

4th. is with tail ready for detailing. The 'G' curl shown isn't right, but will be tonight. Block of wood under rear wheel is temp piece holding unit at proper height.

As stated B4, this isn't a hard skill build, normally I do much more involved pieces, but this locomotive has so much appeal, well, I had to build it, simple or not. 

This piece is a gift to our son, and I may end up liking it so much that I will build one out of walnut, finished like a piece of furniture. MAYBE......hehehe. 

I may post soon one of my prized builds, a much more involved piece of furniture that was my first commercial commissioned build. Two communion tables, a pulpit, and two tall plant stands, all from my own design approved by the church board. 

Now to preparing this locomotive for paint. I actually enjoy the prep, and finish work. I will test on colors to be used.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking great, Dale. I'm glad the wife is recovering ok so far.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking awesome. I'd love to see one in walnut! I hope you do make one!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, that makes a little more sense. We can't always see what is being created, even if you can see it right away. Thanks for the explanation Dale. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Finishing the piece as your son asked, will be gorgeous, I'm sure.
HOWEVER, a walnut piece would be well above and beyond. 
Please build it!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

I have started looking for a chuck of walnut, approx. 5-1/2" X 8" X 31".

I will attempt to make all pieces flow in its original grain pattern. 

I know you may be tired of my saying this isn't a difficult build, but everyone that has seen the rendering has commented, WHAT A GREAT DESIGN. So WHY not make it.

My bride of 54 years is doing great after reverse shoulder replacement, its been 8 days now and took her first shower today, and feels like a new women. She is my VALENTINE. She told me today that design wise, she likes this locomotive best of all the models I have built. 

Our 8 year old grandson was over last night, he saw the locomotive, and said NEAT. I then told him it was a gift to his Dad, and his mouth dropped, and he said YOU NEED TO PAINT IT......, I said, "SURE Mason". LOL

Dale in Indy


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Dale, I have a horde of black walnut harvested from IL and IN (Brown County), but it's all 4/4 or I'd offer to send you a piece.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

As a young one in the mid 40's I was first introduced to HOT RODS with the addition of DUAL EXHAUST. 

So anytime I do something automotive, I HAVE to have dual exhaust. 

These are 5/8" O.D. aluminum pipes. I will paint insides a charcoal to form a real looking scene, hehehe. 

Dale in Indy 

P.S. That walnut coffee table is a 1960's piece made by GUNLOCKE a high end furniture builder. You can check them out on line. 

It is one well built piece. It's in our bedroom, where I do some CLEAN work while visiting with Sharon. She knits, cool things, maybe I will post pic of some of her work.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

IMO dual exhausts are mandatory even if its not a ground pounding rod. :laughing:

I've planned on putting a set on my Rodeo's bone stock 4 banger for years but haven't because the converter is too far back. :thumbdown:

Yours look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Dale, I have a horde of black walnut harvested from IL and IN (Brown County), but it's all 4/4 or I'd offer to send you a piece.


One word: Titebond


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The back of the locomotive looks very cool, Dale.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

1st. Pic. shows my newly reworked lower tail piece where the dual exhaust exit. I made it an inch longer and it's now at a different angle, more like the 3rd. picture . Exhaust pipes will be pushed in further later on. 

2nd. Pic. shows a 3/4 angle from rear. Notice the rear wheel 'G' curl follows the diameter of the wheel. The rear wheel is taller than the two center wheels, and is cut to look like a giant drag slick. 

3r. Pic. shows 3/4 frontal view. Here you can see that the angle of the picture makes the 'G' curl appear to move backwards. You can compare with the rendering below. The headlight isn't in position in picture. 

Note the flap behind the front wheel needs to be trimmed off approx. 1/4'. I can only assume the Google artist wanted it to 
appear as a downward stroke of the 'G'. I call it a MUD FLAP. 

The final measurement is exactly 30", and you can see compared to the Hot Rod Bus that it is not as tall. 

I have it apart now, and am rough sanding B4 automotive HIGH FILL 2-part primer. 

At this stage it is right on target. I have a very talented artist friend that is going to help me on paint issues. I would like to give it a MOTION/SPEED look, so will seek his advise, and knowledge. 

This has been a fun piece, FUN IS GOOD!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn that's awesome!!!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantastic work. You've definitely created a work of art.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful. You not only created that out of wood but it is so fluid it appears to be moving too. Well done


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome, as always, Dale! Is the black and white Buick bus in the background one of your builds as well?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Steve, yes the Hot Rod bus behind the LOCOMOTIVE was my build, a quick build thread was posted here on the site on 1-19-2014. 

Last week I had a turning question, so I stopped in at the local Rockler Woodworking store, I rented trucks to them for years, so know them well. I took the Hot Rod bus with me, ALL COVERED up, and when I uncovered it, they were shocked that it is all wood. In fact some people walking on the sidewalk saw it through the large windows, and came in to take a look. Not to brag, but is is a very cool piece, if I might say so. 

Bride thinks this locomotive is a cooler piece though. Let's see how the paint comes out.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Steve, here are a couple of the finished shots. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Smith Brother said:


> Steve, yes the Hot Rod bus behind the LOCOMOTIVE was my build, a quick build thread was posted here on the site on 1-19-2014.
> 
> Last week I had a turning question, so I stopped in at the local Rockler Woodworking store, I rented trucks to them for years, so know them well. I took the Hot Rod bus with me, ALL COVERED up, and when I uncovered it, they were shocked that it is all wood. In fact some people walking on the sidewalk saw it through the large windows, and came in to take a look. Not to brag, but is is a very cool piece, if I might say so.
> 
> ...


Well cool! I'm sorry I missed that thread but I'll find it and check it out for sure. It's a great looking piece.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Steve, the Bus thread was started on 1-19-2014. Title was, "TEST OF LOADING PIC'S".

Most likely that's the reason you missed the thread. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

*OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!* :clap::clap::clap::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

I paid a visit to my good ARTIST friend Brian Stinger yesterday. We have been friends for over 25 years, his talent scares me. Three years ago he built a Hot Rod truck to the tune of $440,000.00 for George Poteet, and it was named Truck Of The Year. I did all the bed lace wood work, and some aluminum trim pieces. 

He hadn't seen my Bus, or the Locomotive, so when I took them in, I had them covered. When I uncovered the Bus, he bent down, and stared at it a few moments, then said, "DALE, YOU ARE DOING ACTUALLY WHAT YOU SHOULD BE DOING IN RETIREMENT". 

I asked his opinion of the Locomotive tail section, as I still was not that pleased with it. He suggested I route a cove in the front of such, and feather it to a point as it turned towards the back. He felt this would make the transaction from the main body more flowing, and I agree. 

He also suggested I remove the wood 'E' slats, cut slots for 1/8" aluminum plates instead of the wood. Said to polish like a mirror, and such would really make the tail POP. 

The last thing was to round the front bottom more, and to gently arc the very end of the bottom. These steps I did, and it appears more like the rendering now. 

Now to coat all parts with a thin coat of bondo, block sand B4 2-part heavy fill primer. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Is this the truck?

http://www.powerperformancenews.com/wp-content/uploads/1622_Poteet-32-pickup.jpg


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

CPS, YES, that is the TRUCK. I spent lots and lots of hours on it. 

Every bracket/piece was a piece of art. 

Troy from Rad's Rides said, BRIAN I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU MADE ALL THOSE PARTS, UNBELIEVABLE.

Brian wanted to make it a Vert, but George wanted a hard top. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

That is a beautiful truck….I am enjoying this build as well.


----------



## Jason_J (Feb 18, 2014)

The truck is unbelievable! Very detailed and so realistic! kudos!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

1st. pic. all the pieces, ready to be put in primer today, HIGH FILL 2-PART PRIMER.

2nd.. is the reworked tail, I slotted the body, cut and slid 1/8" aluminum in place. The aluminum will be polished to give good contrast. Holes are for 5/8" O.S. tail pipes. 

3rd. Look what was perched outside our deck this morning, looking for breakfast I guess. Fat Hawk.

Lost time on the Locomotive last week to make a stainless Cross for our church.

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool. He looks hungry all right. Can't wait to see the paint job.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

As mentioned B4, I wasn't happy with colors on the GOOGLE LOCOMOTIVE, so decided on BLACK CHERRY MAROON, and GOLD.

Since this is a gift to our son, ONLY SON, I decided to go with a fitting color. He was born in 1970, at the time I owned a 1968 Cougar GT-E that I had purchased new. He came home in that car, and it was BLACK CHERRY and Gold. Funny thing,,,,,,,,I told him I was switching to these colors, he said, I'M NOT A BIG FAN OF MAROON, when I told his WHY it is fitting, he said, "COOL". Lol

Here are shots of it, still need to paint the tail section, wet sand up to 1500 paper, and polish. 

Sorry pic's are a bit blurred. 

Dale in Indy

P.S. The light is a HARBOR FREIGHT FREE PIECE, everyone has one, MAYBE......


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

That looks great!!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

While taking the Locomotive pictures, I laid out the other large models I have made.

Still NOT locked in on my next model, about the time I think I have something selected, I change my mind. 

All models WOOD, but the 30's Miller race car, it I cast in aluminum. 
It's still a work in progress, wires coming from 4-basic wheel forms is WIND flowing over to match the shape.....

Dale in Indy


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

they're all beautiful and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful, Dale - All of them. Well done. I couldn't say which I like best - All of them, I think. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

I have FINISHED the GOOGLE LOCOMOTIVE, have tried posting pictures today as I have in the past, but system won't take my UPLOAD. 

I get a message, "SECURITY TOKEN IS MISSING" Site told me it's almost always due to TO LARGE OF PICTURES, but I had reduced as in the past, and even now have reduced to smaller size, but same message pops up????

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here are the finishes pictures of the 30-inch GOOGLE LOCOMOTIVE.

I have yet to wet sand, and buff/polish. I will allow clear to dry a couple more days. Side panel is painted with a fine texture, wanted to give the locomotive a bit of an industrial look/feel. 

The two front wheels are designed to look like locomotive driver wheels, the back to look like DRAGSTER SLICK. 

Dale in Indy

P.s. I found my UPLOADING problem, was looking for pictures in wrong file. DUMMY ME, again, hehehe.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Totally amazing.
Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful work as always Dale.
I particularly like the quality of your finishing.
It's always top shelf :thumbsup:

Rep.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Since my last posting in June, I sanded the clear off, painted the very back with a lightly textured black paint, and installed the headlight switch. 

The last picture doesn't show the dark maroon as it really is, CHEAP CAMERA, hehe. The side panels are textured too, that's not orange peel you are seeing.

The clear came out very well, no orange peel at all,I am very pleased, and have since given it to our son as a gift. 

I may have mentioned I liked this design so well that I decided to make one for myself out of solid South Dakota walnut. 

In a few minutes I will post pictures of my progress to date. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here is the start of the 30" long GOOGLE Locomotive. 

This is the top of the main body, it will be sliced length wise, approx. 1/3rd will be used. It is 23" long for now, and 4-1/8" in diameter.

The block is the front fixed wheel. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here is the fixed front wheel, 4-1/8" wide, by 7-1/4" in height. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Progressing by cutting, the 4" center hole.

I used a 4" ceiling can light hole saw, went in approx. 1-1/4" then backed out, and gouged out to the saw OD, and then again. Took three cuts to get through, and the hole saw kept it from getting away when it drilled though. Very nice smooth exit. It will get a cove cut, so will show that later. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here I am cutting approx. 1/4 of the wheel off, you will see as I progress. 

I spaced out the piece from the fence so as to NOT get into the other side. 

Last picture shows me where to SLICE. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Ok, here is the last for a few days.

You can see the holding jig I made to hold the piece while I sliced it. 

I super glued it, but understand the side panels will give it a ton of support. The butt joint will be lightly pronounced, and I may make some walnut small rivets to add on each side of the joint to give it a TRAIN construction look/feel. MAYBE........ 

Our little business, SPOUSES WORKING ON HOUSES has us busy right now, so will work on this piece and post as I can. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Amazing! The finish is stunningly unbelievable, and your construction methods are incredible. Can't wait to see progress pictures. I'll be standing by.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay Dale, you've peaked my curiosity. I'm in for this one. By the way, nice job on the first one. I love it.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

The big difference in making a walnut Locomotive compared to the painted one is CAN'T make any mistakes. You all know from where I speak, for sure.

Thanks Art, and Kenbo, you are kind.

I plan on doing the very involved Watco oil/finish, you know, many many soakings in Watco, and lots of very fine standings. I'm going for a mirror finish. I have used Watco for 50 plus years, but never to this extent. Wish me well, hehe

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the finished one, as I'm sure your son does. I know the walnut one will be awesome. It already looks great, just what you've done so far.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Our son is 43, married with two sons, 3 & 8. When Sharon and I took the finished Locomotive over to their home, and sat it on the kitchen Island, the 8 years old came in and said, " Dad, can I touch it?" We all got a good laugh, Lee put it up and out of reach for the 3 year old, never know what a 3-year old will THROW across the room, huh!

I will miss the piece, but always fun to give something away that you have made and treasure when you know that they will enjoy. "FUN IS GOOD!"

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Hello, 

I found a little time to do some shaping. The long air sanding board is great for getting things straight. I keep it moving from side to side as I take nice length wise strokes. 

Heading to Frankenmuth, Michigan in the morning. We will meet up with other car friends for a neat show along the river. The girls love the town too, lots of things to do, great food, super clean city. Nice German town. Probably 3500 cars. We have been going there for many years. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Been out of town, and busy with our small business, but found time tonight to do a bit.

Getting close to shape of main body, you can see my template is showing the close fit. 

I have the vertical portion of the GOOGLE 'L' cut, the front cove cut, and the piece near finished size. 

Have to do the side panels, wheels, and tail yet.

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm soooo looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Cool here in Indy today, I'm sure we will still have some warm weather yet. 

After working in the yard, I found 3 hours to do some rough cutting of nearly all the parts needed to complete the 30" solid walnut GOOGLE LOCOMOTIVE.

1st. Pic. shows rough cutting one half of the three wheels. The pieces are approx. 1-7/8" thick, and two will be glued up to make one wheel. Then each will go in the Jet lathe to be OD sized, and the side surfaces cut to look like rims and tires. The front two wheels will look like locomotive DRIVER wheels, and the back like a giant DRAG slick, it will be 1/2" taller than front wheels. 

2nd. & 3rd. Pic's show getting close to OD size on my belt sander, I have gotten good at spinning and making such round, hehe.

4th. Pic is all the remaining pieces I need, but still need to size 1/2" thick pieces for the side panels.

Just having fun, FUN IS GOOD!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Dale, as I have conveyed before, I am very proud of you and of your creations.
And more so now that:

Quote, "I will miss the piece, but always fun to give something away that you have made and [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue ! important]treasure[/COLOR][/COLOR] when you know that they will enjoy. "FUN IS GOOD!"

I am not keen on selling my creations but , like you, have much fun creating and have gifted many items and have never regretted doing so but thoroughly value the appreciation and recognition granted me. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Found a few minutes to do some more work on the walnut GOOGLE Locomotive. 

Here you can see I routed a 1/4" cove inside the main body, this gives it some more detail.

I have always felt the Locomotive LACKED a SMOKE STACK, so considering these two shapes. Once I have decided on which, then I will carve out of walnut. I'm thinking short stacks, don't want such to give it a fish looking fin. I'm leaning towards the fatter one, want to give it an industrial look/feel. 

These samples are pipes that are use a lot in the racing world to help air flow. 

Going to Michigan again, so will be off site for a few, BUT WILL MISS YOU ALL, for sure, well, MAYBE..hehe

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Have fun in MI, hurry back. Lol


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Found a few minutes to rough out some possible SMOKE STACKS, maybe.....

Thinking maybe a tad shorter in height, and a bit FATTER. I will hollow them out to approx. 1/8-" side wall thickness. 

Just exploring at this stage.

Comments are ALWAYS WELCOME, I can't be offended.

Dale in Indy

P.S. rayking49, sure will enjoy our friends, one just finished building a FACTORY FIVE car, so looking forward to seeing it. We are driving our 1941 Buick/Vette car. I built it 18 years ago, it has been EVERYWHERE, very dependable piece. It loves 75 MPH, gets 20+ MPG.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Ok, took some time off other things to work on the walnut Locomotive. 

I added a couple inches to the overall length due to the fact I am making the wheels approx. 1/2" taller than the painted version. 

Here you can see I roughed out the tail, which is a duel purpose piece. It is the 'L' and holds the chunk that will hold the'E' in GOOGLE.

All I need to make now is the chunk that is part of the tail, and holds the 'E' horizontal pieces/slats. 

This build is in many ways a STRAIGHT FORWARD project, but does involve clean cuts, and angles, plus LOTS OF SHAPING. Lots of the shaping is hand formed, with the aid of sanding blocks that I often make, thus keeping it all straight and flat. 

Fun build, FUN IS GOOD!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Today I roughed out the tail piece, I selected a piece of my South Dakota walnut that has a big knot in it. Trees have knots as we all know, so wanted the Locomotive to have such within it. If for some reason I don't like it, well it's a piece I can swap out later. 

Forgive the quality of the last picture. The wheels aren't properly spaced, and will be turned on my lathe to get proper detail.

2nd. picture shows a test piece I made of the side trim out of pine, it will be walnut too, and each side will have one as seen in the drawing. Each will be approx. 25" long. 

Next I will resaw some walnut to make the side panels, they will start out as 1/2" X 4-1/2" X 25" long, then I will I will shape with a gentle convex curve. 

Dale in Indy 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

I took some 4-quarter walnut and sliced it in half, so ended up with two pieces approx. 3/8" thick. 

Then I took a cove router bit and cut into the main body so that the side panels can fit in and behind the routed lip. 

I added some duct tape due to the fact that the bit bearing and the 1/2" bit shaft are the same size and the shaft was rubbing the wood, DON'T WANT THAT. The duct tape held the bit out just a tad thus solving my issue. I didn't want to spend $50.00 + for an assortment of bits, I'm a cheap guy, hehe. It worked great. 

Now I have to figure out how to slip the side panels in the routed grove. I can get a separate circle in, but with the leg/wing, well it's a different story. Maybe I will route more material out towards the center, such may allow me to insert the panels in at a steeper angle, then fall into place. MAYBE.....hehe. See pic. # 2.

The 3rd. pic shows how the panels will bit up against the lip. That's just a scrap test piece.

The side panels will be shaped with a gentle convex curve, then glued in place against the routed outer lip. 

To be truthful, I don't mind the stumbling that comes with building a project. 

I have mentioned B4, this is in many ways a straight forward build, but trust me NOT A WEEKEND PROJECT, or SEVERAL WEEKENDS. IMO

I love his build, I'm taking my time, so far NO SCREW UPS, maybe I shouldn't say that, Lol.

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good. Good idea to make it slip in like you said. I'm enjoying this build. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Today I worked with my long time friend and artist. A real artist.

Here is the smoke stack arrangement I am 99% sure I will use. I will make them a tad longer, and move approx. an 1" or so towards the front. The front stack taller than back, I will carve out of walnut, with grain running horizontal to conform with the long length of the locomotive. The stacks will be hollow.

I'm going to make a base, cover it with hammered copper, BIG HAMMER MARKS, such will give it contrast, and give it a gravel rock bed look/feel.

Also thinking of air brushing on glass some BURSTS of STEAM coming from the wheel area, like the steam engines of old. Subtle, and see-thru.

Just having a blast. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Your ideas sound great….I love the way you use mixed media in your work.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

:smile:Roughed out the two smoke stacks today.

Grain runs horizontal, to aid in giving the Locomotive a look of speed. 

Decided on vertical stacks, with tops horizontal with the Locomotive main body. 

Will sand them down a tad more to THIN them up, and may paint the interior flat black, or sooty gray, 

Still having fun,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great Dale. Keep it going!!!!!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Ok, need OPINIONS........

Which SMOKE STACK shape do you prefer?

Rounded back, or pointed? 1st. pic is rounded, other pic's are POINTED at tail. Kind of hard to see. Sorry!

I can't be offended, so speak your piece. 

Will work on shaping the side panels today, will shape a slight convex curve to such. 

Short trim piece shown will be WALNUT, this is just a sample test piece. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Spent two hours shaping the left side panel. I would say I'm 90% there. All hand shaping with rasp, and a couple sanding blocks I have made. 

1st. Picture is marking the depth I need to take off.

2nd. Just starting to remove material.

3rd. You can see how much gets taken off. 

4th. You can see the convex curve starting to show up.

The straight line at bottom of the piece doesn't get shaped, it just slowly rounds to the top. See 4th. pic 

I love shaping, don't mind sanding either. 

Just having fun,

As stated before, this piece has a slight convex curve, you can see it, but not real well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks great. I like the pointed ones personally.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking great. I, personally, like the rounded ones. It goes more with the whole shape of the train.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here is a better shot of the TWO different smoke stacks I am considering. Which do you prefer?


I am going to use two different lengths as shown on top, but which tail design do you like, ROUNDED, or POINTED?

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Loving this build, IF I MAY TOOT MY OWN HORN, forgive me, please.

I have one side panel ready for final sanding. It will fit up and into the groove shown in pic/. # 3. Picture #2 is just giving me an idea as to how it will look. You can see the CONVEX curve of the panel. 

This is a test base piece, as stated B4 it will be walnut with a path of HAMMERED copper approx. the width of the Locomotive. Heavy big and small hammer marks, then turned upside down to give it a look/feel of a gravel railroad bed. 

Dale in Indy

P.S. This ain't no Jeep, or Indian bike, but hopefully it will be a cool piece. Loved those builds, for sure!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Ok, today I worked on slipping the side panels in place. I ran the side pieces thru my table saw cutting 1/2 of the circle off.

This allows for the bottom 1/2 of the circle to slip in place, then I can slide the long piece in. Gluing one side won't be so difficult, the other, well, it will need some thought, but I will figure it out. 

In the pictures they are not glued to each other, so you can see the cut line, it will vanish after gluing. I will do most of the finish sanding then put back in for the glue process. 

I also today cut the slats for the 'E' at the tail, and the thin pieces that will form the flap behind the first fixed wheel. 

Making progress, slow cause can't have any screw ups.

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, that's going to be downright purdy!!!!


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Sweet As!
You're got some mad skill's mate.
Lovin it :thumbsup:

Rep.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Working on turning the wheels on my lathe. 

Here is the first side of the rear wheel, it will look like a giant DRAG SLICK. 

Second shot is the beginning of the other side/half. 

The front two wheels will look more like Locomotive DRIVE wheels, the DRAG SLICK is to add a power affect. I'm an ole drag racer, still at heart, hehe. 

Finished gluing up the side panels, and have them in place. 

Slowly making progress, MAYBE.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Made a jig to hold the Locomotive square, etc.

It allows me to position wheels, and such determines the length , so I can cut for the tail.

Hard to tell much, but mud/snow flap has been made and is in place. 

You can see now the two center wheels look like Locomotive driver wheels, an the rear a giant DRAG SLICK.

Only thing to make now is the side walnut long thin trim piece. Then it all comes apart for LOTS and LOTS of sanding B4 Watco oil, and more wet sanding. 

Dale in Indy :smile:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here are a couple more pic's.

1st. shows top of tail in place to determine where to cut side panels. 

2nd. shows the tail B4 slots are cut for 'E' pieces. Too in this picture you can see the amount of side panels that will be cut off. You can faintly see a pencil line. 

I selected heavy grained walnut for the tail section, and even a few knots. 

Dale in Indy:smile:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Ok, made some progress tonight.....

Made a jig to hold wheels, since they need to be WIDE, I had to cut approx. a 1/3 off, 1st. & 2nd. pic's. If they were full size they would have to fit BEHIND the side panels, so by cutting they can butt up to the long side trim. 

3rd. pic. shows cutting the side panels 20-degrees in mitre saw, with base clamped in place to keep it all square, and straight.  You can see the inter supports in the picture are PINE, since have been replaced with walnut. THIS IS A TOTAL WALNUT PIECE.....

4th. pic is trial fit. Smoke stacks will be moved a tad forward, and long thin side trim will be made from walnut too. 

Still need to drill for headlight, and cut tail piece for 'E' slats, then take apart for LOTS and LOTS of sanding/finishing. 

Still plan on wet sanding with Watco dark oil.

Thanks for viewing,

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking SWEET!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Last night I was able to drill for the headlight. I inherited from my father his Craftsman 17" drill press. The unit is very well built/though out, the bed swivels in all directions, so I was able to stand the bed on end, and clamp the Locomotive to it. Lots of checking to assure it was square and plum, hehe. Didn't need the headlight shining up and into the SKY. It came out dead-on, LUCKY me.

1st. pic. I clamped the main body to a large plastic square, so as to make certain the tail was lined up proper.


2nd. Shows it all proper.

3rd. Is unit clamped to drill pres, hard to see, but bed/table is 
standing on edge. A 1" bit was used VERY SLOW DRILLING PROCESS.

4th. Light is sticking in hole, it will be pushed in all the way, a rubber O-ring will be glued to the end, then when pushed in, I have something to grab hold of to pull out to change batteries. Works well, and gives the light kind of a trim ring. 

Still having FUN!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just amazing. This thing gets better and better every time I see it. Great work Dale.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank You to those following this build. THANK YOU.

I have stated a few times that this build is a STRAIGHT FORWARD project, well, in some ways YES, but it does involved thought, and without any plans, well, it's JUST FUN.

Last night I made the wheel mounts, mounted all of them, and they look good. I still need to shape the bulky piece that will hold the 'E' slats, just a tad off in a couple spots, so that's next. 

I haven't figured out how to make the walnut long trim piece, I have played with some router bits, but not there yet, so back to that task. It is a key part of the detail. 

The base is going to bring the Locomotive to life. It will be walnut and copper, hammered to look like RR rock bed. I have tested and I'm close to my method. I am also considering placing the Locomotive on a track, so need to test that idea. I can make some 'I' pieces that will work, but need to test. 

The Watco dark oil finish will darken the unit, which I want, but the base IMO will be the real kicker. 

I will stay in touch, I have customers waiting this week, so not sure how much time I will have for the LOCOMOTIVE, bummer...... 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

I always build my stuff so it can be taken apart later if needed. Very few parts are glued, and then only when attached in a way that that section can come apart.

With that said, here is how I have mounted the wheels. The wheels ARE glued to the mounting blocks, but they are screwed to the base. Also see the test long side trim piece, I hope to figure out tonight how to make that piece out of solid walnut. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Lat night I decided to make the 3rd. rock flap/guard, wasn't happy with the last one. This one is wider, longer, and much thinner.

1st. picture shows the 1/16+ walnut being notched for lower frame mount. Note the line down the center, I took a hack saw blade and with the help of a straight edge cut nearly thru the walnut so as to make a fold/bend point. The flap needed a bit of a angle starting in the middle. 

2nd. shows it bent/formed, and super glue added, then walnut sanding dust is sprinkled into the glue to make a filler. I buy my super glue on Ebay, 2 large bottles including shipping $6.00. Bought often and have had great results with the vendor, and quality. 

3rd. shows my small homemade sanding block at work. A piece of flat aluminum, and some wood, and J-B Weld. I make most of my sanding tools. 

4th. shows the flap/guard in place, I like it much better. You can compare this flap to the one in the last picture of the previous post. 

I also shaped the tail piece to my liking. 

Last thing to do is cut the tail for the 'E' slats, then take apart and start the sanding process. 

OH, make the base toooooooo!

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like how you "bent" the flap. Pure genius!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

After 4 long days on my hands and knees laying tile in a condo, tonight I found time to ENJOY, so worked on the Locomotive. 

I cut the slots for the 'E' slats, did such on the table saw. 

Then sliced some walnut to 1/16"+ for the slats. 

I rounded the outside edges too. 

Now all I need to make is the 'G' curl, and the long side trim.

STILL having fun,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Well, I'm in the sanding WATCO OIL stage. I have all the parts sanded/coated, and will soon do the main body. May post some pic's this weekend.

Changing the subject a tad, may I inject where my HANDLE (Smith Brother) came from. I've had a few ask.

For a reason I won't discuss here, my brother and I were in the same class in HS. 

(Smith Brother's) cough drops were very popular at the time, so since we were together all the time other kids started calling each one of us "SMITH BROTHER". He was TRADE, I was MARK. (Trademark) Everyone in our small town called us Smith Brother.

He fell down a flight of 19 steps in 2008, he lived a month, but died from his fall. He lived in Dallas, the day before he passed on, I was talking with him via phone, he said, "Dale you have been a good brother, I love you. The next day while in our car driving home from my brides Mother's funeral, I received a cell call that he died. 

I am still known as Smith Brother, always will. May he rest in PEACE...

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Dale. I know it's a hurt that never goes away.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Making progress, SLOWLY, SLOWLY.

1st. picture is the FLOODING of Watco oil, DARK. I allowed it to sit for 30+ minutes, wiped clean, flooded again, and sanded wet with 600, 800, & 1000. I plan on flooding again soon, and using the 1000 to wet sand. I am shooting for a mild shine.

2nd. is Locomotive on its side, and working with the design/color of the long side trim. I decided to use copper as the trim, 7/8" OD plumbing pipe, that I sliced in half length wise on my table saw, VERY CAREFUL PROCESS, buffed and polished on my floor mounted buffer. I turned the BULLET nose on my lathe, sliced it in half so as to have two pieces, one for each side. I am playing/testing colors, NOT THERE YET. 

3rd. shows the tail, here I cut copper plates to make up the 'E'' slats. They will be buffed and polished toooooooooo.

Today I will test BULLET colors, and make the 'G' curl that goes above the rear DRAG SLICK. 

Just having fun,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here is one test I am considering for the BULLET nose. Lots of train Locomotives were called BULLET NOSE, so thinking that direction. 

I am testing other colors, one is to reverse the colors of this one shown, and have it the deep maroon, with gold stripes.

STILL having fun, COMMENTS MOST WELCOME, I can't be offended.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Just finished left side 'G' curl, you can see on the walnut scrap I have the other side drawn out. 

I will tweak a bit, coat with another coat of Watco oil, then glue in place. 

FUN IS SO GOOD!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Have flooded Locomotive 4-times with Watco oil dark, and getting close to small amount of shine I want.

I have ordered a solid copper round bar, 7/8" O.D. that I will turn in my lathe to the shape of a BULLET. I'm not happy with the ones I turned out of wood, and painted. I feel a solid copper piece will be best. I want the piece to be ONLY walnut, & copper.

I am changing directions on my base. I have decided on an old styled wood TRESTLE from the past. It will be appprox. 7-8" tall, and will contain RR ties, and tracks. It too will be solid walnut, but very dark in color, MAYBE......

I feel this will really give the piece the foundation it needs to really bring the project to life. As is always, COMMENTS are welcome. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, what a moving account about the Smith Brothers. You still live for both as "The Smith Brothers".
And what a gorgeous locomotive! It will look Great on a trestle, and that alone will be a project of considerable work but of superior, worthy class. Still having fun following your work. Thanks for sharing the development in good detail. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

OK,,,, did some work for our church this morning, blew my leaves over the bank, did some of my in-house chores, and OFF TO THE SHOP I WENT, fun, FUN IS SOOOOOOOO GOOD!

This is a life size mock-up of 1 of the 7 supports the Trestle will need. This one is a rough cut test, so fit and finish isn't what it will be, but tells me my proportions are good, it not close. 

The top board will be longer, and angle braces longer to. All boards will be drilled, and pegs inserted. 

Walnut, it will be all walnut with maybe some copper right angle plates where the support uprights meet the bottom base piece. 

Dale in Indy

P.S. These support pieces are 9/16" square.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gotta say, I love the bullet, and the trestle is an awesome idea. This is looking FINE!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

I am making slow progress, sorry to be so slow, but have other things going on as well. 

I have the vertical supports made, and oiled. Now working on a jig to align all where they belong B4 I cut, and glue the other support angle braces. I am thinking of separate slabs of thin stone to set each support piece on, and also the top frame work which includes the RR ties, and tracks. The tops look more massive than the bottoms, but with stone foundations planned, that will change. 

1st. pic, is supports WITHOUT angle braces.

2nd. WITH braces.

3rd. one side with angle braces between supports. Remember the bottoms will be setting on some sort of foundation, such will give it a solid look/feel. maybe. 

Thanks for looking,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm speechless Dale. Beautiful work for sure.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Ok, made my jig to hold all the uprights square, plum, etc. In the picture it shows just 5 uprights, there will be 7.

I often watch TV with my bride, BEST FRIEND while working on a card table. Here I took a scrap piece of flat wood to hold the jig tabs, etc. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

I now have the basic Trestle built, still need RR ties, and track. I will work on those tonight. The dozen of ties, and the tracks will do a nice job in separating the Locomotive from the Trestle, IMO

I also need to come up with pads for the 6 upright supports to sit on, DON'T WANT IT TO SINK IN THE GROUND, so need to spread the weight, Lol. The pads will give it a strong foundation look/feel. Right now it looks top heavy.

Tomorrow my copper solid round 1" bar will arrive via UPS, so then will make the side long BULLET trim piece. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man that looks great. Even without foundations. It'll look even better then!


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Damn, Dale. You are good and fast. Great job on all counts. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Ok, attached the RR ties today. This Trestle is 38" long, approx. 10-1/4" tall. 

I will attached the base pieces on it tonight, and work on the rail design. The two rails will be walnut, WHAT ELSE, hehe, but the actual rails will be wrapped in genuine copper foil, want a bit of color contrast. Purchased it at the stained glass store where we shop. It is adhesive backed, quality material.

Today the solid copper 1" OD X 12" round bar arrived, so will be thinking how to turn it into the BULLET nose. 



Most of you know that this is the GOOGLE SEARCH LOCOMOTIVE. I acquired my INSPIRATION from their 11-05-2013 logo rendering. With that in mind I have some ideas as to how I will salute such. Those ideas will be COMING SOON. 

Here you can see I strung a string to use as my guide in attaching the RR ties. I also used a square, and a spacer to position correctly. 

Still HAVING FUN,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

OOPS, forgot to include a couple pic's with foundations, but B4 RR ties.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here it is today, WITHOUT the rails, which I have finished, without the side trim of copper, and the 'G' curl that goes above the back DRAG SLICK WHEEL, and the copper SMOKE STACKS I am making. 

Trestle is 38" long. X 10-1/2" tall. 

1st. picture is showing it kind of DISTORTED, bad camera angle, I 'is' NOT, a good camera guy, Lol. I selected the tail piece full of knots, and cracks, wanted to show it REAL WOOD. 

Getting closer, will add a track bumper stop at the back end of the RR tracks, YOU have seen those angled pieces at the end of switching tracks, think it will add to the overall look/feel. 

I'm cleaning the shop today, and back at it soon. 

Thanks for viewing, I'M STILL HAVIN FUN,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Probably like YOU, I test nearly EVERYTHING.........

Here is my test on the RR rails/tracks. Walnut of course, cut to size on table saw, then router did the rest. I had considered copper foil on the top of the rail, but after testing, NOT going to do that, just leave natural, may clear lacquer the tops to give it a shine. 

Then I took some bare house electrical wire, size 12, and cut a piece approx. 1" long, bent a 1/8" hook on one end, hammered it on one of my anvils. I drill my test wood piece, and super glued the copper spike in place gripping the rail. 

I like, so that's the way I will hold the tracks in place. The hammered hook gives it a nice touch/look.

Why am I havin so much FUN? May just be that lots of NEW steps/methods of WOODFUNNING. 

Dale in Indy

P.S. The rails are approx. 7/16" tall.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here is the 1" solid copper round bar that I will turn on my wood lathe into a BULLET approx. 1-1/2" long plus a 1" long shank to slip into my copper tubing. 

I have to anneal the copper, then go at it. A 12" piece of copper weighs nearly 4-pounds, and cost $39.00 on line. 

Dale in Indy 

Now to shower after a day of cleaning my shop, then WATCH THE COLTS.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

The track is going to look great, especially with the stakes driven in. Can't wait to see the bullet installed. I really liked the original one you built, but this one blows me away.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here are the TRACKS in position to me SPIKED to the TIES with my custom square copper tacks. 

I also now have the copper round bar mounted on the lathe, but other things prevented me from turning into a BULLET today. 

OH, WoodFunning is soooooooo much FUN! 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Busy day, OTHER STUFF, but found an hour to build the track stop. 

1st. Pic is stop under construction.

2nd. Just a shot on my card table, often set it up in TV room so as to visit with bride as I have FUN.

3rd. Is stop completed. 

Walnut, and electric copper wire to make a FAKE rebound spring. YES I KNOW IT ISN'T A WORKING STOP.......hehe. 

Have a check list, and hoping to be all wrapped up in a week. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

I haven't been a TRAIN LOVER, didn't dislike either, just have had OTHER interests.

But this build has allowed me to research, and it's a wonderful journey. 

Trestles always perked my interest as a kid, LONG LONG time ago, soon to be 80, well in 2 years. I was raised in Bloomington, Il, a couple blocks from one of the steepest RR tracks in the area, as a kid when STEAM ENGINES were still running, often a fully loaded train couldn't make it up the hill. I heard it often, the engine came to a halt, and a blast of steam could be heard, and rushed out. NEAT THING TO SEE. The train would back up several miles and get a better running start, such normally meant they MADE IT. 

Trestles almost always had an ESCAPE platform, normally about mid way of the trestle length. So if you were crossing the Trestle, and a train rounded the bend, well you need run only HALF the way to be safe.

Tonight I am adding one to my Trestle, simple build, but fun and such has lots of history.

This is my inspiration for such.

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh now that's cool. I never saw one of those.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Here is my walnut Trestle ESCAPE PLATFORM. It's approx. 2-3/4" X 3-1/4".

I isn't in place correctly in the picture, it will be pulled out approx. 3/4" from tracks. 

You can see that the rear rail stop now has the spring ahead of the dowel, and has a shinny copper penny as the bumper/pad.

Tomorrow Friday is my day to turn the copper 7/8" BULLET HEAD. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Since this is MY thread, I want to inject this question:

Have any of you purchased or own a MINI TABLE SAW, like the Microlux #85870? Sells for $29.95 on-line.

Working at times with very small pieces it seems it would be handy. Small blade, ZERO distance between blade and table would be nice. 

The Microlux is recommended for cutting up to 1/2" thick material, so wonder if any of you have such a saw?

Thanks, OH, and IF you have a mini saw, what brand is it?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

While I still THINK copper is what's best for the long trim piece, today I turned a piece of walnut into a BULLET to see how such would look compared to the copper. 

Here is the walnut piece, and the jig I used to slice. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think the walnut looks good, but the copper pops!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy crap Dale. This model is going way beyond my expectations. You never cease to amaze me my friend. Great work.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Today I made the smoke stacks out of sheet copper. 

In the 2nd. picture you have to look close to see the stacks. 

I will consider darkening such a bit, and painting a sooty gray inside. 

The side trim on now is without the copper bullet head I am turning, getting close to finishing that. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Last night I made my sheet copper smoke stacks. 

The front one is longer, and taller. 

They are soldered on the inside tail. Used my mapp gas torch. 

I will treat with a chemical to darken, and paint inside a sooty gray.

I will probably hold in place with double stick thin tape, I still have and will keep the ones I made out of walnut, may use them at times too.

Getting very close to wrapping this build up. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Continuing today with small details:

*Glued in place the 'G' curl above the rear wheel.

*Bullet tip is not the one I am working on, it will be solid copper. 

*Sanded the headlight hole larger, light will be pushed in fluss with front. It will have a O-ring glued on the rim to serve as a bezel, and give me something to grab hold of when pulling out to change batteries. The Harbor Freight light is a tad larger than 1", so had to sand a bit. Note: I matched up the grain of the wood on front wheel, I did the same as the top too.

*Copper smoke stack, each will have an O-ring at base to serve as a bezel. Super glued in place. Smoke stack will be painted inside a sooty gray/black.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

That is an absolute Beauty! - A real trophy. Great job. Ralph


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Today I am cutting/slicing the solid copper bullet that will be the front portion of the long side trim. 

This is what is called FULL HARD COPPER, so it cuts slow on my 60 year old band saw. It has a gear reduction, so can cut both wood and metal. It has been a great piece of machinery. 

Copper gets hot, wants to squeeze the blade, so in water to cool. 

Still have to slice another approx. 1", then cut off stock. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking like a tough job there Dale.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

Slow process turning, and cutting the bullet free, but it's finished, only to sand, buff/polish on my floor buffer, and clear coat.

I'm happy, may paint a thin stripe near the joint, color not determined. The bullet end is super glued in place, probably going to use double stick high-tac tape to hold in place.

I am very close to calling this Locomotive, FINISHED. I said from the beginning, it was/is a straight forward build, but maybe a tad more than that, Lol. It ain't/wasn't a weekend project, I'm quite sure I have 350-400 hours in it, but ALL FUN, another learning experience, for sure. 

Final pictures in a few days,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Building now, GOOGLE locomotive.*

These pictures will wrap up this thread:

I have a couple details to address, right side trim to be mounted, smoke stacks to be darkened, but the Locomotive/Trestle is FINISHED. 

Thanks for viewing,

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is beautiful, fantastic project.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is fantastic. I've truly enjoyed this journey you've brought us on.You created two very unique pieces of art. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Truly a Masterpiece!*

You set a very high standard Dale, glad you shared the journey of the build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: bill


----------



## hazimkazim (Nov 27, 2014)

that is really an amazing work


----------

